# Caja de inyección (revisar esquema)



## Selkir (May 21, 2010)

Bueno, no sabía si abrir un nuevo tema o no, ya que no he encontrado nada que se centrara más en las cajas de inyección.

Buscando un poco por Internet he encontrado esta página: http://www.guitarristas.info/foro/f13/caja-de-inyeccion-pcb-y-layout-5292/ Aquí proponen una caja de inyección; yo le he echado un vistazo, pero no estoy seguro de si está bien echa o no, por eso pido que le echéis un vistazo.

Otra cosa: En la página dice que hay un switch donde puedes seleccionar tres niveles de sensibilidad. Yo creo que es el que está marcado como SW3, pero solo veo que se podrían seleccionar dos niveles (contactos 1 y 2) ya que el tercero va a masa a través de una resistencia.

Bueno, más que nada es saber si el esquema está bien, y en caso de tener algún error saber cual es.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 21, 2010)

Esto es lo que buscás?

http://sound.whsites.net/project35.htm


----------



## Selkir (May 21, 2010)

Va a ser que si jeje

La verdad que estuve buscando tiempo y no encontré nada. Gracias Ezavalla por tu pronto respuesta.

Ahora voy a ir traduciendo la página que me has pasado para enterarme bien del tema.


----------



## Selkir (Jun 1, 2010)

Bueno, he estado leyendo un poco el link que me dejó Ezavalla; lo entiendo todo, excepto lo de la señal de altavoz (Spkr). En las D.I. que yo he utilizado hay un interruptor de 0dB/-20dB (creo que es de -20dB, no lo recuerdo bien). Se que este interruptor se usa para atenuar la señal de entrada si esta es demasiado grande.
Me imagino que el interruptor será para lo mismo y el potenciometro para regular dicha señal.

Ahora, ¿que pasos y/o cálculos debería hacer para dejar esto con un valor fijo? Se que en lugar de poner un potenciometro tengo que poner una resistencia ajustable, pero no se como ajustarla.

De momento es lo único que me queda por saber antes de comprar todos los componentes y realizar la PCB.


----------



## linx (Mar 25, 2011)

Hola !
Quiero construir una DI para mi proyecto de carrera y no se como funciona el circuito, alguien me podria explicar como diseñar un circuito de una DI ?
Gracias !


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 25, 2011)

linx dijo:


> Hola !
> Quiero construir una DI para mi proyecto de carrera y no se como funciona el circuito, alguien me podria explicar como diseñar un circuito de una DI ?
> Gracias !



¿ Que es una DI ?


----------



## linx (Mar 25, 2011)

caja de inyeccion(Direct Injection)


----------



## Dano (Mar 25, 2011)

linx dijo:


> Hola !
> Quiero construir una DI para mi proyecto de carrera y no se como funciona el circuito, alguien me podria explicar como diseñar un circuito de una DI ?
> Gracias !



No tiene mucha vuelta el circuito, adaptar impedancias y luego a un buffer para tener salida balanceada de baja Z. Si quieres algo mejor se le puede agregar un transformador para aislar los circuitos.


----------



## linx (May 5, 2011)

Me han comentado que las activas son más para guitarras y bajos, y las passivas en cambio para teclados, es eso correcto ?


----------



## Selkir (May 5, 2011)

linx dijo:


> Me han comentado que las activas son más para guitarras y bajos, y las passivas en cambio para teclados, es eso correcto ?



Eso me parece que es indiferente. Yo uso cajas activas tanto para bajo como para teclado.


----------



## linx (May 5, 2011)

Para mi proyecto de analogica, seria mas logico construir una activa ya que hemos estudiado mucho de amplificadores operacionales... no ? Es que las passivas se basan en el trafo....


----------



## Selkir (May 5, 2011)

Si, yo creo que mejor una activa para el proyecto final, a de más, si te lo curras un poco y le das una buena presentación incluso tal vez te ganes algún que otro punto extra (si el profesor es de los buenos, claro jeje)


----------



## linx (May 24, 2011)

Hola !
Hablando de cajas de inyección activas, cual de vosotros cree que esta caja de inyección funciona:
http://postimage.org/image/4h5bfv0ck/
http://postimage.org/image/4h6qpirno/
Me quiero construir una caja de estas, y he encontrado pocos esquemas por la red... he dado con este 3 veces, y he pensado que deve estar correcto y comprovado... ALGUN COMENTARIO ?

Ah, y otra question es que sea actual el circuito... porque creo que esto es muy viejo... no se si sirve todavia

Estaria muy bien que alguien me pudiera explicar el circuito, porque no entiendo que estoy montando, no entiendo la función del operacional...


----------

